
Audible is becoming more like Amazon Prime Video - exolymph
https://simonowens.substack.com/p/audible-is-becoming-more-like-amazon
======
pwinnski
...in the sense that you have a flat price that gives you access to a library
of a certain size, and can pay more for per-title access to items outside of
that initial library. Given that Amazon owns Audible, this comparison makes
good sense, and is different from how Netflix operates.

~~~
treeman79
At 99 titles so far.

I can’t complain, cost per hour of entertainment is great.

